# Pecking the eggs ???



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

My red sex link chickens have been laying for about a month now. Over the last couple days we have been getting one of the six eggs cracked. This morning my wife seen the chickens pecking at a egg, Is there a reason they would do this? If there is a way to fix it How ? Thanks in advance for any help you may offer.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

I forgot to add she said they ate one whole egg including shell.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

Occasionally over the years we've had hens do that. Unfortunately we haven't found a way to stop it except removal. Generally we've noticed old hens picking up the bad habit.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you have oyster shell available for them?
I just realized this thread is old. Did your problem get better?


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

My hens do the same sometimes. But I prevented it by frequent egg collection. You also have to ensure that their feed do not lack protein and calcium. Egg eating is a bad habit that can spread quickly through the flock and it is very difficult to control.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Chickens are generally not picky eaters. 

Roll out nest boxes or inserts will make it so they can't get to the eggs. frequent collection will help but it can become a bad habit


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My rooster cracked open an egg the other day. I think it was more of an accident then the fact that he wanted to do it, but when the hens saw it they all went running to eat it. However if I boil eggs I will give them the left over shells and what is left in the egg to the chickens but I do it way out in the middle of the yard this way they wont associate the broken egg shells with their eggs. It also helps to make their own egg shells harder and thicker. Oyster shell helps and will keep them from doing it normally.


----------

